# Hog PC on Apple



## LDSFX (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Im planning on buying a Mac iBook soon, but then I realized that I wont be able to run Hog PC, but _then_ I realized that it should run from virtual Windows (a program that runs Windows OS on Mac OS). Has anyone heard or doing this before with success?


----------



## bdesmond (Mar 29, 2005)

The program you're thinking of is MS Virtual PC, formerly by Connectrix.

You're going to want a good chunk of memory in your Apple - minimum 1 gig to do this.

I've never used Hog PC ... if its graphics intensive perf/gfx is going to suck. Esp if its 3d. However if its more just an OLE you'll have no problem.


----------



## LX-88 (Mar 29, 2005)

yep. as above. Welcome to the Mac world. Might as well get a 12" powerbook though...


----------



## SuperCow (Mar 30, 2005)

Or a 17" one. Those are fun.


----------



## seanb (Mar 30, 2005)

I've got a rev C powerbook 12 inch. Get at laest 768 ram (do it third party, don't order it from apple) I love it to bits, it's my primary system now.


----------



## LX-88 (Mar 31, 2005)

Once you go mac, you never go back.

If you are forced to work in a windows world, as most of us do, there is no compatibility/networking issues at all. Once reason that many PC users fear switching to the mac.

Welcome


----------



## zac850 (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the world of mac's, you will soon find out that we are better in every single aspect to our windows counterparts.


Except the theater. :-(


I have virtual PC on my iBook (old, its a G3 with a 700 mhz processor). Virtual PC is sloooooow. If you are thinking about doing anything in 3D on it, I have one word of advice, don't. I run the offline editor of the ETC boards, and have no problem with it, and I have a few lighting calculators, but that is all I really use it for. It is to slow to play games on. I have never used the Hog PC app, but if it does anything in 3D, it will take you a very long time, IMO.

I would suggest finding someone who has a mac with VPC, load it up and see how long it takes for what you need it to do.


However, mac's are godly. They are stable, strong and beautiful .


----------



## LX-88 (Mar 31, 2005)

Many games are available for Mac as well. And there are quite a few 3d programs for mac as well. Check out SketchUp (http://www.sketchup.com). I use it for vizulising sets. On my mac.


----------



## zac850 (Mar 31, 2005)

This is true, there are many good programs for the theater for the mac. Lightwright is also for mac, Vectorworks is for mac, virtural light lab is for mac, etc.

However, the offline editors for all the major boards I believe are still DOS based.


----------



## jonhirsh (Mar 31, 2005)

I love my Mac i use it as a media server by using final cut pro and a matrox card to break out to svideo, also i run protools and use it for audioplay back for shows i would not trade my g5 for anything. but i just bought wysiwyg and had to cross over to the dark side. I bought an PC anway if you dont have atlease a g4 i would assume running a pc emulator will be fairly slow. and a program that runs ligts is a very quick respose so i wouldnt think it would run smothly.


just a guess
jon hirsh


----------



## Peter (Mar 31, 2005)

LX-88 said:


> If you are forced to work in a windows world, as most of us do, there is no compatibility/networking issues at all.



Hmm... I beg to differ... I spent a good deal of time today after school with 2 other computer guys trying to get a mac on a network! It wasnt even a windows network, it was a novell network! My PC (and to give them credit, some other macs) work fine! 

I just think it should be clear, there is no "perfect" computer!


----------



## LX-88 (Mar 31, 2005)

If you must challange me. Be prepared. For one I would bet that the computers that you were trying to network we Mac OS 9 based. Mac OS X fixes all those problems.

I do agree that there are no "perfect" computers, but Macs come much closer than any windows machine.


----------



## Peter (Mar 31, 2005)

lol, I am going to have to step back and not go through this convo again


----------



## SuperCow (Mar 31, 2005)

Macs rule. 'Nuff said.


----------

